# piraya has eggs?



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i have a solitary piraya that had eggs in her tank that she was gaurding for a while. even though she is the only one in the tank and there is no chance of them hatching i let them turn white before i cleaned them out. here are some pics of her trying to protect them still.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

wow. I would start a breeding project with that Piraya. You will be make alot of cash if the eggs where fertilized.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya no doubt, try to breed her


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

the only problem is that i know that this one is a female now how do i get one that i know is a male. and i have heard that the males get very aggressive when they breed and i really dont want to lose this fish.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ben2957 said:


> the only problem is that i know that this one is a female now how do i get one that i know is a male. and i have heard that the males get very aggressive when they breed and i really dont want to lose this fish.


How many piranha (pirayas) do you have in the tank?

if you find a piraya the same size as the one you have. The fatter one will most likely be the female and the thiner one will be the male. When piranhas do mate the male becomes aggressive when he is guarding the nest. He will not kill the female..


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i only have 1 piranha in this tank. i was out of town for a while and came back and found this now im leaving town for almost a week and a half and wont be able to talk on here much.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Try and find another piraya and see if they will mate...If you get this to work you can make alot of money of it. Good luck


----------



## SHANEW (May 19, 2007)

is the light on the tank on a timer or when u was gone u left it off or maybe on contact me on my message system on p fury site plz and thx


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that is very cool to hear! I bet you have the only P. piraya that has laid eggs in captivity!









_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

kewl how big is the piraya


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

If you can get those eggs growing and actually growing them up...you will get lots







.

Good Luck and keep us update.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

The eggs gotta be fertilized.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

this doesnt have to do with piranhas but how did one female komodo dragon have a baby with not males present?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> this doesnt have to do with piranhas but how did one female komodo dragon have a baby with not males present?


Parthenogenesis has been found in dozens of species of reptiles, but very, very few species of fish.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it common for them to lay there eggs on the side of the tank, because in that pic it looks like the eggs are on the side of the tank?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I thought that they created a depression in which their eggs were laid...


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

that pic might be of him sucking the eggs up


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol, have some Piraya Caviar.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Wow, that is very cool to hear! I bet you have the only P. piraya that has laid eggs in captivity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure this has happened before, cant remember the members name though.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

my lights are on a timer and come on and off at specified times. as for the size of this fish it about 11" in size and im not positive of how old it is. and the pic that i posted was me sucking the eggs out of the tank from the gravel.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> The eggs gotta be fertilized.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

what sucks about this deal is i used to have anoter piraya. of course im completly unsure of the sex of the other fish but it jumped out of my tank and died almost a year a go now.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

pioneer1976 said:


> Is it common for them to lay there eggs on the side of the tank, because in that pic it looks like the eggs are on the side of the tank?


HAHAHA have you ever cleaned your gravel man??? You should know whats going on there


----------

